#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Канон на монгольском

## Б.К.

Насколько я понимаю, весь буддийский канон сохранился только в тибетском буддизме. Т.е. Кагьюр представляет собой всю Трипитаку и много чего еще и более полного набора авторитетной литературы по Дхарме нет ни в одной культуре. Однако, насколько я знаю, Кагьюр полностью переводился на монгольский (став Ганджуром). А эти переводы сохранились? Сейчас больше обращаются, все таки, к тибестким источникам... А монголы пользуются своими переводами? Кстати интересно, а на монгольский тоже "лоцзавы" переводили или как? Ведь это еще и двойной перевод получается.... 
Сейчас идут издания переводов с тибетского, а с монгольского сособо нет. Письменная (и не только) традиция Дхармы сохранилась в Монголии?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Насколько я понимаю, весь буддийский канон сохранился только в тибетском буддизме. Т.е. Кагьюр представляет собой всю Трипитаку и много чего еще и более полного набора авторитетной литературы по Дхарме нет ни в одной культуре.


Трипитака есть в китайском каноне, в тибетском есть только Виная.

В тибетском каноне всего дюжина сутт:
http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_app2.html

В остальном там только махаянские сутры.

http://www.asianclassics.org/download/KangEng.html
http://www.asianclassics.org/download/KangSkt.html

http://www.asianclassics.org/download/TengEng.html
http://www.asianclassics.org/download/TengSkt.html

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?p=34000

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Простите, а махаянские суты хуже палийских сутт? и не входят в Трипитаку? Не могут составить собой Сутрапитаку?
А Абхидхармапитака , обязатально должна быть выделена учениками Буды из Его слов, что бы быть Абхидхармапитакой?

Действительно весь тибетский Кангюр был переведен на монгольский. И он сохранён не помню на счет полноты , но есть экземпляры в Монголии, Бурятии, кажется в Питере, да и Локеш Чандра недавно издавал его.
Большая часть перевода осуществлялась под руководством Чанкя Хутухту (а этот тибетец был "супер") 
Но монголы пока не так много пользуются этим. Текст представляет монголькую кальку тибетского, при знании тибетского можно легко восстановить оригинал, без знания почти не понятно. Нас когда-то учили так переводить. Здорово, легко, можно почти на скорость читать тибетский текст на монгольком. Правда у не подготовленного, от услышанного текста глаза в кучку соберутся  :Wink: 

Сейчас идет отрывочная работа по переводу со старого на новый, признаю, иногда это легче, чем с тибетского.

----------

Дондог (07.06.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Простите, а махаянские суты хуже палийских сутт? и не входят в Трипитаку? Не могут составить собой Сутрапитаку?
> А Абхидхармапитака , обязатально должна быть выделена учениками Буды из Его слов, что бы быть Абхидхармапитакой?


Совершенно верно, Абхидхармапитаки в тибетском каноне нет.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> Совершенно верно, Абхидхармапитаки в тибетском каноне нет.


А в Палийском Каноне Абхидхармапитаку составляют.... ?

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Ребята, к кому ближе времена Будды, к нам или, скажем к Нагаржуне? Кто лучше осведомлен в достоверности слов Будды? 
Ну, сколько можно снобить по поводу Махаяны?

----------

Дондог (07.06.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

> А в Палийском Каноне Абхидхармапитаку составляют.... ?


В семи книгах Абхидхамма Питаки, тpетьего pаздела Типитаки, дается необыкновенно подpобный анализ основных пpинципов, по котоpым пpоисходят психические и физические пpоцессы. В то вpемя как Сутта и Виная Питака свойственны пpактические учения о буддийском пути к Пpобуждению, Абхидхамма Питака дает философский - и почти научный - анализ основ этого пути. В философии Абхидхаммы пpивычная психофизическая вселенная (наш миp "деpевьев" и "гоp", "я" и "ты") сводится к сложной - но понятной сети безличных явлений, возникающих и исчезающих в невеpоятно быстpом темпе в каждый момент, в соответствии с четко опpеделенными законами пpиpоды.

Абхидхамма Питака имеет заслуженную pепутацию как сложная для понимания, но все же для некотоpых людей такие описания внутpеннего устpойства ума оказываются полезными в медитативной пpактике. В частности, совpеменный биpманский подход к пpеподаванию и пpактике медитации Сатипаттхана во многом опиpается на интеpпpетацию медитативного опыта в Абхидхамме.

Как утвеpждает одна из тpадиций, суть философии Абхидхаммы была сфоpмулиpована Буддой во вpемя четвеpтой недели после его Пpосветления, хотя ученые оспаpивают достовеpность автоpства этой pаботы самим Буддой. Hо кто бы ни был автоpом, Абхидхамма остается монументальным подвигом интеллектуального гения.

Абхидхамма Питака pазделяется на несколько книг, хотя лишь пеpвая (Дхаммасангани) и последняя (Паттхана) составляют суть учения Абхидхаммы. Это такие семь книг:

    * Дхаммасангани ("Пеpечисление явлений"). В этой книге пеpечисляются все "паpаматтха дхамма" (абсолютные pеальности), существующие в миpе. По одной из таких систематизаций это:

          o 52 "четасика" (фактоpы ума), котоpые, возникая вместе в pазличных комбинациях, вызывают какое-либо из...

          o ...89 pазных возможных "читта" (состояний сознания)

          o 4 главных физических элемента, и 23 явления, поpождаемых ими.

          o Hиpвана

    * Вибханга ("Книга тpактатов"). В этой книге пpодолжается анализ, начатый в Дхаммасангани, но в фоpме вопpосов и ответов.

    * Дхатукаттха ("Обсуждение в связи со стихиями"). Повтоpение пpедыдущего, в фоpме вопpосов и ответов.

    * Пуггалапаньнятти ("Описание личностей"). Hемного неуместная в Абхидхамма Питаке, эта книга содеpжит описания нескольких типов личности.

    * Каттхаваттху ("Споpные вопpосы"). Еще одно неподходящее вкpапление в Абхидхамму, эта книга содеpжит вопpосы и ответы, собpанные Моггалипуттой Тиссой в тpетьем веке до н. э., чтобы пpояснить споpные моменты, существующие у pазных школ "Хинаяны" того вpемени.

    * Ямака ("Книга паp"). Эта книга - логический анализ многих концепций, пpедставленных в пpедыдущих книгах. По словам Риса Девидса, выдающегося исследователя пали нашего века, десять глав Ямаки - это не более чем "десять долин обглоданных костей".

    * Паттхана ("Книга взаимосвязей"). Эта книга, котоpая намного пpевосходит о объему дpугие книги Типитаки (более 6000 стpаниц в сиамском издании), описывает 24 "паччая", или закона обусловленности, по котоpым взаимодействую "дхаммы". Эти законы, пpименяемые во всевозможных пеpестановках к "дхаммам", описанным в Дхаммасангани, вызывают весь познаваемый опыт.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/tipitaka.htm#...F5%E0%EC%EC%E0

В сарвастивадинском каноне, сохранившемся в китайском переводе, семь книг (шастр) Абхидхармы:

1. dharmaskandha
2. samgitipariyaya
3. prajnapti
4. jnanaprasthana
5. vijnanakaya
6. prakaranapada
7. dhatuskandha

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...dpost&p=544183

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А эти переводы сохранились?
> А монголы пользуются своими переводами? 
> Кстати интересно, а на монгольский тоже "лоцзавы" переводили или как?
> Письменная (и не только) традиция Дхармы сохранилась в Монголии?


Конечно же всё сохранилось и всем этим добром активно пользуются, оно изучается. сравнивается и переиздается.
Есть несколько монгольских научных школ буддологии - бурятская, монгольская, внутренне-монгольская, наверное есть ещё и калмыцкая, но про неё мало известно. Самые известные это конечно же бурятская буддологическя школа и монгольская.
Все они базируются как на тибетских источниках, так и на собственно монгольских переводах (Ганжур Данжур и не только). Не забывайте, что буддология и тибетология пошли от бурят. Все известные ученые - будь то Владимирцев. Обермилер и др. учились у нас и многие их труды сделаны не ими самими, а бурятскими ламами, а эти ученые просто издали практически готовые работы.
Монгольские переводы были сделаны как с тибетского, так и на прямую с санскрита и пали, эта работа была проведена ещё во времена Хубилай хана, есть параллельные переводы более поздние.
Переводили в те времена наши монгольские лоцзавы, которые также были выдающимися практиками.

----------


## Б.К.

Для Сонгпо Голъяпа. Неужели монгольский текст такой запутанный? 
Да, не могу себе представить, что в России, оказывается, есть люди, способные на лету читать по-тибетски с монгольского оригинала. Вы, наверное, очень упорно учили оба языка. Здорово.

----------


## Б.К.

> Конечно же всё сохранилось и всем этим добром активно пользуются, оно изучается. сравнивается и переиздается.
> Есть несколько монгольских научных школ буддологии - бурятская, монгольская, внутренне-монгольская, наверное есть ещё и калмыцкая, но про неё мало известно. Самые известные это конечно же бурятская буддологическя школа и монгольская.
> Все они базируются как на тибетских источниках, так и на собственно монгольских переводах (Ганжур Данжур и не только). Не забывайте, что буддология и тибетология пошли от бурят. Все известные ученые - будь то Владимирцев. Обермилер и др. учились у нас и многие их труды сделаны не ими самими, а бурятскими ламами, а эти ученые просто издали практически готовые работы.
> Монгольские переводы были сделаны как с тибетского, так и на прямую с санскрита и пали, эта работа была проведена ещё во времена Хубилай хана, есть параллельные переводы более поздние.
> Переводили в те времена наши монгольские лоцзавы, которые также были выдающимися практиками.


Спасибо за информацию! Однако ведь и буряты, и монголы, как мне известно, практикуют с использованием именно тибетскоязычных текстов. Но если переводы были осуществлены монгольскими лоцзавами, то правомерно заниматься по текстам на родном, монгольском языке. С чем же это связано?

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

К сожалению, срочно должен был отбыть.  :Frown:  

4 Б.К.:

С одной стороны это связанно с тем что за советский период резко уменьшилось количество людей говорящих на бурятском, а пишущих и читающих монгольскую вязь почти не стало.

для Асаджи:

Но ведь все перечисленные вами трактаты не провозглашены самим Бхагаваном. Это компеляции его близких учеников. Маудгальянa, Шарипутрa, Пурнa, Катьянипутрa и т.д. их еще так и называют "семь компиляторов Абхидхармы" или короче: "Семь Архатов".
Дхатускандха, Маудгальяны есть в тибетском Тенгюре в томе "И",
если считать его Абхидхармапитакой, то Абхидхармапитака есть и в Махаяне, если не считать, то Абхидхармапитаки нет и на пали. Вайбхашики иногда делали так: "раз он компилирует Будду, значит это Слово Будды". Так, например в Тенгюре в томе "ту", есть такой текст, называется "Уданаварга", написаный архатом Дхармоттарой. Так сейчас часть этого текста есть на многих языках мира и называется "Дхаммапада" ....

Не надо говорить "этого нет" исходя из того, что кто-то этого не видел... не надо  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (07.06.2011)

----------


## лесник

> Не забывайте, что буддология и тибетология пошли от бурят. Все известные ученые - будь то Владимирцев. Обермилер и др. учились у нас и многие их труды сделаны не ими самими, а бурятскими ламами, а эти ученые просто издали практически готовые работы.


Буддология пошла от профессора Ф.И. Щербатского, и буряты тут не при чем. Я понимаю Ваше желание возвысить свой народ, но зачем же опускаться до смешного? Буряты (Цыбиков, Агван Доржиев, Дандарон) внесли свой неоценимый вклад в востоковедение, в распространение буддизма и знаний о нем, с этим никто не спорит, и притягивать их за уши к другим областям востоковедения мне кажется излишним.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

А "Шарабатха" или "Шара Басаган" тоже в бурятских дацанах многому научился.
Это так... к сведению, не столь важно  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ассаджи

> Но ведь все перечисленные вами трактаты не провозглашены самим Бхагаваном. Это компеляции его близких учеников. Маудгальянa, Шарипутрa, Пурнa, Катьянипутрa и т.д. их еще так и называют "семь компиляторов Абхидхармы" или короче: "Семь Архатов".


Это сарвастивадинская позиция.

Согласно тхеравадинским комментариям, Будда сформулировал ядро Абхидхаммы во время четвертой недели после Пробуждения.

Так или иначе, в палийском и китайском канонах есть большой отдельный корпус текстов под названием "Абхидхамма-питака/Абхидхарма-питака".

В тибетском каноне такого нет, как нет и вообще выделения "питак".

Из Типитаки/Трипитаки представлены отдельные работы:
- Виная с комментариями;
- Дхатускандха из сарвастивадинского канона;
- дюжина сутт.

Тем не менее некоторые действительно считают, что этого достаточно для того, чтобы говорить о наличии в тибетском каноне Трипитаки.

Я думаю, отсутствие Трипитаки в тибетском каноне связано с тем, что тибетские авторы изначально считали махаянские тексты превосходящими по качеству, и поэтому заменяющими Трипитаку. Так, в Лотосовой сутре Трипитакой называются тексты ранних буддийских школ, а о махаянских писаниях говорится как о чем-то отличающемся от Трипитаки. 




> Так, например в Тенгюре в томе "ту", есть такой текст, называется "Уданаварга", написаный архатом Дхармоттарой. Так сейчас часть этого текста есть на многих языках мира и называется "Дхаммапада" .


Это похожие, но совершенно разные тексты.

Судя по всему, автор Уданаварги (Дхарматрата) скомпилировал этот текст, взяв многое из Дхаммапады и из Уданы.

----------


## До

> Так, в Лотосовой сутре Трипитакой называются тексты ранних буддийских школ, а о махаянских писаниях говорится как о чем-то отличающемся от Трипитаки.


Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на такое.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на такое.


The word "Tripitaka" refers to sutras (Kyo), rules (Ritsu) and 
treatises (Ron). Bodhisattva Nagarjuna argued in the Daichido Ron 
that in contrast with Mahayana Buddhism, Hinayana Buddhism was 
comprised of the three divisions mentioned above. Further, there is a 
passage in the Anrakugyo Chapter of the Lotus Sutra which reads: 
"Hinayana scholars are indulged in attachment to (the letter of) the 
sutras, precepts and treatises." Because of this, Hinayana teachings 
came to be known in this way as the Tripitaka.

http://www.nst.org/articles/lbs4t.txt

----------


## Михаил Павлов

А есть монгольский канон в сети где-нибудь?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А есть монгольский канон в сети где-нибудь?


Кажется пока никто его в сеть не выкладывал.

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> Сейчас идут издания переводов с тибетского, а с монгольского особо нет. Письменная (и не только) традиция Дхармы сохранилась в Монголии?


В Монголии популярны короткие шуточные истории о местных писателях-поэтах. Например:
Писатель С. Пурэв идёт с внуком по Гандану (это крупнейший столичный монастырь :Smilie: 
- Дедушка, что это такое они говорят?
- Это ламы читают на священном тибетском языке.
- Почему бы им не читать по-английски?
- Наши ламы пока что не знают английского.
- А почему бы тогда им не читать по-монгольски?
- Бурхан-багш пока что не знает монгольского...

А серьёзно говоря, в Монголии нынче издаётся много чего интересного. Причём это как переводы с тибетского, так и оригинальные монгольские сочинения - как старинные, так и новые. Навряд ли преувеличу, если скажу, что количество буддийских изданий, выходящих в Монголии каждый год, едва ли не больше, чем у нас. Есть и замечательные наставники-учителя. А кого мы знаем из них? Богдо-гэгэна да, от силы, Жадо-ринбуучи.

----------

Дондог (07.06.2011), лесник (06.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2011)

----------


## лесник

> В Монголии популярны короткие шуточные истории о местных писателях-поэтах. Например:
> Писатель С. Пурэв идёт с внуком по Гандану (это крупнейший столичный монастырь
> - Дедушка, что это такое они говорят?
> - Это ламы читают на священном тибетском языке.
> - Почему бы им не читать по-английски?
> - Наши ламы пока что не знают английского.
> - А почему бы тогда им не читать по-монгольски?
> - Бурхан-багш пока что не знает монгольского...
> 
> А серьёзно говоря, в Монголии нынче издаётся много чего интересного. Причём это как переводы с тибетского, так и оригинальные монгольские сочинения - как старинные, так и новые. Навряд ли преувеличу, если скажу, что количество буддийских изданий, выходящих в Монголии каждый год, едва ли не больше, чем у нас. Есть и замечательные наставники-учителя. А кого мы знаем из них? Богдо-гэгэна да, от силы, Жадо-ринбуучи.


А эти истории в народе ходят или публикуются где-то? И почему именно о писателях?
Мне казалось, что в основном выходят какие-то общеизвестные вещи и их переводы. Можете назвать какие-то конкретные издания оригинальных монгольских сочинений? Да и наставники там что делают? ЕСДЛ и БГ приезжают с учениями, это понятно. Но в основном народ ходит в монастырь за ритуальными услугами, а дхарма центров всего ничего, кого и где тогда наставляют эти замечательные наставники?

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> А эти истории в народе ходят или публикуются где-то? И почему именно о писателях?


Да, в народе. Ну, это такой уж жанр народного фольклора.




> Мне казалось, что в основном выходят какие-то общеизвестные вещи и их переводы. Можете назвать какие-то конкретные издания оригинальных монгольских сочинений?


Ну и зря вы иронизируете. Спрашиваете о книгах - пожалуйста: из "старого" в УБ вышел, например, в 2009 году подробнейший комментарий Агваанбалдана к Арья Манджушри Намасамгити "Лотосовые речения". Конечно, это перевод с тибетского, ну писал он его на нём, однако вот. Из "нового" - ну, скажем, фолиант Пурэвбата о ступах и всём, что с ними связано: символике, истории, строительстве, освящении, закладках и пр. "Их Монголын суварга". Или того же Пурэвбата полное ("Великое") жизнеописание Будды. У нас есть подобные книги? Нет и не предвидится. А у них есть. Я упоминул только то, что сам непременно хочу почитать, а возможно и попереводить. "Общеизвестное", говорите, выходит? Ну да, и Ламрим Цзонхавы переиздан. Однако же в 2-х (!) переводах на монгольский: "попроще", приближенный к разговорному языку, и "посложнее", с минимально возможными лексическими отличиями от старомонгольского. У них как бы такая дискуссия в последнее время относительно того, как переводить буддийскую литературу. Первую тенденцию представлюят Аким, Цэнддоо. Вторую - Булган, Шинэбаяр, Хатанбаатар, Батцэнгэл, Пурэвбат и др.




> Да и наставники там что делают? ЕСДЛ и БГ приезжают с учениями, это понятно. Но в основном народ ходит в монастырь за ритуальными услугами, а дхарма центров всего ничего, кого и где тогда наставляют эти замечательные наставники?


Говорите, типа "дхарма-центров" "всего ничего"? Ну во-первых, чем дуган, храм или монастырь не "центр Дхармы"? Очень даже центр. Однако вы, видимо, имеете ввиду сообщества неких гипотетических "серьёзно практикующих мирян". А где они вообще есть, такие сообщества? Их нет. По-настоящему серьёзно практикующих единицы повсюду, что здесь у нас, что там у них. Впрочем, у них позиция выгоднее: там человек всегда может подойти к своему багше и спросить о чём и когда угодно, что все и делают. Говорите, кого они учат? Вот своих учеников и учат, а не разъезжают по белу свету и раздавая посвящения тем, кого видят в первый и последний раз. Не хочу ничего сказать плохого о тех наставниках, кто так и делает, просто первый подход мне кажется ничуть не менее серъёзным вкладом в "выведении невольников на волю". Кроме того, почему монашествующие не в счёт?

Кроме того, хотелось бы заметить, что население Монголии не превышает 3-х миллионов. Это всего-то четверть населения Москвы, ну или полтора-два Екатеринбурга. И между тем в стране действует полтораста больших и малых храмов и хийдов. А вы вот знаете, что в УБ есть небольшой дуганчик, который основал монгольский карма-кагьюский лама, учившийся ещё в 30-е годы у себя на родине, а отнюдь не в Тибете или Дарамсале? И что ту же Бернагченову пуджу читали когда-то чуть не по всей стране?

А то, что народ "ходит в монастырь за ритуальными услугами" - это с каких пор стало плохо? Это хорошо. Они тоже практикующие: совершают накопление заслуг, - ну а как же?

Ну  и чуть-чуть собственно по теме. Полностью канон закончили переводить только к концу XVIII века, уже при Цинах. Работой руководил Джанджа-хутухта II Ролбийдорж из Внутренней Монголии; всего участвовало около двухсот переводчиков. Джанджа-хутухта и словарь составил. 

Инициатором использования монгольского в ритуальной практике был Нейджи-тойн, ямантакинский йогин (1557-1653). Он тоже был переводчик. Кажется, какую-то из тантр Ямантаки перевёл на монгольский, но я точно не вспомню сейчас. Ну вот, в двух основанных им хийдах читали только по-монгольски. Потом эту его систему несколько реформировал Мэргэн-гэгэн III Лувсандамбийжалцан (первый МГ был учеником Нейджи-тойна), тоже был выдающийся лингвист. В основном по-монгольски читали во ВМ, ну и кое-где в Халхе тоже. Это коротко говоря.
В настоящее время в УБ действует единственный хийд (в стационарной юрте), где читают по-монгольски. Он так и называется: Монгол уншлагат Буян арвижахуй хийд.

----------

Дондог (08.06.2011), лесник (08.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2011)

----------


## лесник

> Ну и зря вы иронизируете. Спрашиваете о книгах - пожалуйста: из "старого" в УБ вышел, например, в 2009 году подробнейший комментарий Агваанбалдана к Арья Манджушри Намасамгити "Лотосовые речения". Конечно, это перевод с тибетского, ну писал он его на нём, однако вот. Из "нового" - ну, скажем, фолиант Пурэвбата о ступах и всём, что с ними связано: символике, истории, строительстве, освящении, закладках и пр. "Их Монголын суварга". Или того же Пурэвбата полное ("Великое") жизнеописание Будды. У нас есть подобные книги?


Да я не иронизирую, мне правда интересно.




> Говорите, типа "дхарма-центров" "всего ничего"? Ну во-первых, чем дуган, храм или монастырь не "центр Дхармы"? Очень даже центр. Однако вы, видимо, имеете ввиду сообщества неких гипотетических "серьёзно практикующих мирян".


Я имел в виду дхарма-центры по типу тех, которые создают те же тибетцы на Западе, где мирян обучают медитации и т.п. В Монголии этот тип представлен сейчас главным образом центрами FPMT (Ступа Кафе в УБ, центр в Дархане, Долма линг). Есть мнение, что вот они учат мирян основам буддизма, сути учения, а в монастыри люди приходят только чтобы свечку поставить и заказать чтение тех или иных молитв, а даже с базовыми положениями учения знакомы плохо. А про лам говорят, что они не соблюдают монашеских обетов, тибетский язык плохо знают и т.п. Причем говорят не абы кто, а Бакула Ринпоче об этом говорил, ЕСДЛ, например.




> А вы вот знаете, что в УБ есть небольшой дуганчик, который основал монгольский карма-кагьюский лама, учившийся ещё в 30-е годы у себя на родине, а отнюдь не в Тибете или Дарамсале? И что ту же Бернагченову пуджу читали когда-то чуть не по всей стране?


Не знал, спасибо! А где он территориально в УБ?




> Ну  и чуть-чуть собственно по теме. Полностью канон закончили переводить только к концу XVIII века, уже при Цинах.


Я слышал, что Ганджур перевели раньше, еще при Лигден-хане и по его заказу, это 16-17 века.





> В настоящее время в УБ действует единственный хийд (в стационарной юрте), где читают по-монгольски. Он так и называется: Монгол уншлагат Буян арвижахуй хийд.


А как к этому относятся другие ламы? У меня сложилось впечатление, что тибетский язык в монгольской сангхе воспринимается как сакральный, что-то типа латыни или арабского, и сам факт знания его возвышает статус ламы перед мирянами. Иначе сложно объяснить, почему они пользуются языком, непонятным 99% населения.

----------

Дондог (08.06.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> Я имел в виду дхарма-центры по типу тех, которые создают те же тибетцы на Западе, где мирян обучают медитации и т.п. В Монголии этот тип представлен сейчас главным образом центрами FPMT (Ступа Кафе в УБ, центр в Дархане, Долма линг). Есть мнение, что вот они учат мирян основам буддизма, сути учения, а в монастыри люди приходят только чтобы свечку поставить и заказать чтение тех или иных молитв, а даже с базовыми положениями учения знакомы плохо.


Ну в принципе так - Монголия же не запад. Хотя опять же: дхарма-центр - это место, где мирян организованно (и более-менее массово) обучают медитации. Но там у них это обучение может происходить и более личностно, так как наставники всегда вот они, ну как я и писал выше. Возможно, что такая "точечная" работа в общественном плане и не очень заметна.




> А про лам говорят, что они не соблюдают монашеских обетов, тибетский язык плохо знают и т.п. Причем говорят не абы кто, а Бакула Ринпоче об этом говорил, ЕСДЛ, например.


У монголов и в самом деле своеобразное отношение к целибату. Кто-то говорит, что, мол, это следствие репрессий 30-х годов, когда, мол, их насильно вывели из монашеского состояния, они женились и т.п., и вот теперь не могут оставить своих привычек. Это всё глупости. Часто монголы по этому поводу вспоминают Богдо Занабазара. Как известно, он был гелон, однако у него была жена (ну, как сказать жена. В общем, ясно). Якобы он с неё и лепил своих Тар, а она, дескать, помешивала обнажённой рукой расплавленный металл. Вроде бы, гелугпинцы, которым сей факт резал глаза, её отравили. Или вон Богдо-гэгэн VIII. Тот вообще официально женился на Дондогдулам, причём это была не первая его пассия. Нынче некоторые пишут, что он, мол, перед этим снял обеты, и всё ок. Тогда почему же Марзан Шарав, рисуя парадные портреты царственной четы, изобразил Богдо в монашеском облачении? Или вон Догшин-ноён-хутагт V Данзанравжа. Тоже монах, так у него было вообще две супруги. Отравили уже не их, а его. Это самые известыне примеры. Ну а сколько в Монголии ходило скабрезных прибауток о монахах-бадарчинах, всяких стишков? - не на пустом же месте. (здесь можете почитать, если интересно.). Хотя не надо полагать, что это какая-то типично монгольская черта. Уверен, что точно так же было и в Тибете. Просто Халху с сер. XIX века открыли для иностранцев, вот путешественники и записали. А Тибет так и остался закрытым вплоть до переприсоединения к Китаю, вот и всё.




> Не знал, спасибо! А где он территориально в УБ?


Гарма гаржид Yржин пэрэнлэйн хийд. Его основал лама Диваасамбу (тот, о котором я говорил). Сейчас он в Гандане, а дуганчиком руководит его сын Тайвансайхан. Это в здании за школой на Бага тойруу (там не отдельное здание, а как бы арендованное помещение). Хотели строить нормальный храм, как там сейчас, уж не знаю.




> А как к этому относятся другие ламы? У меня сложилось впечатление, что тибетский язык в монгольской сангхе воспринимается как сакральный, что-то типа латыни или арабского, и сам факт знания его возвышает статус ламы перед мирянами. Иначе сложно объяснить, почему они пользуются языком, непонятным 99% населения.


Да особо никак. То есть, конечно, все остальные "для себя" читают монгольские переводы трудов, а вся ритуальная "уншлага" в храмах идёт по-тибетски. Хотя те из "рядовых верующих", кто практикует что-то дома, свободно пользуется и монгольскими переводами. Выходят сборники садхан, отдельные длинные "бvтээлийн арга" книжечками.




> Я слышал, что Ганджур перевели раньше, еще при Лигден-хане и по его заказу, это 16-17 века.


При Лигдэне просто была самая масштабная переводческая компания с имперских времён. То есть перевели хоть и много, но всё-таки не всё. А в XVIII веке наконец-то закончили и по-человечески издали. Кроме того, как вы помните, Лигдэн был карма-кагьюпинец, сражавшийся с маньчжурами. Так что "сам Маньчжушри велел" при маньчжурах перепроверить канон, (недо)собранный под его опекой.

----------

Дондог (08.06.2011), лесник (08.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Вот что говорит про необходимость чтения текстов (в т.ч. ритуальных) по-монгольски известный монгольский бурханч-лама и переводчик Г.Пурэвбат. Конечно, срез проблемы немного иной, нежели у нас, однако общую мысль уловить несложно:




> *- Говорят, буддийские писания следует читать на своём языке. В чём польза от этого?*
> - Задача ознакомления, объяснения буддийского учения должна войти в повседневную работу храмов и монастырей, хоть раз в неделю да должны они этим заниматься. Например, собираются люди, заказываюшие ритуалы и начитывание, тут-то и надо объяснить им хорошенько смысл происходящего. Надо говорить: "Пока читаются номы, размышляйте о том-то и том-то, пользы будет гораздо больше". Если так поступать, можно значительно оздоровить всю ситуацию, это ведь доступно многим людям. Для этого нужно поднять вопрос, что именно из начитывания, из хуралов следует перевести на родной язык. Но ведь и практику на тибетском языке никто не собирается прекращать. Ламы читают и-по тибетски, и по-монгольски. В старину ламы, помимо монгольского и тибетского, знали в совершенстве к тому же санскрит. Относительно же простых верующих думается, что читать номы на родном языке - дело принципиальное.
> 
> ...
> 
> - *Все ли буддийские страны имеют богослужебные тексты и писания на собственном языке?*
> - Да, у большинства буддийских стран и то, и другое на своём родном языке. Входя в сообщество буддийских государств, мы наблюдали, как корейцы, японцы переводили тибетские тексты на свои языки. Не говорю о тибетцах - уж кто-то, а они-то, конечно, читают на своём языке. Однако то, что мы до сих пор читаем буддийские писания по-тибетски - неправильно. Выглядит так, будто и не существует вовсе монгольского языка, монгольского народа, и их ценность теряется.
> 
> - *Есть у нас в стране храмы и монастыри, где читают на родном языке?*
> ...

----------

лесник (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дхарма центры по типу западных (ваших) в Монголии искать смысла нет, даже братья наши меньшие ДО и КК в Бурятии смотрятся сектантами и белыми воронами на которых все показывают пальцем, да и вообще туда идут люди с большим % шизы и т.п.
Хотя Дхарма у монголо-язычных не в самом лучшем состоянии, но есть надежда что идет излечение. Я например заметил, что много молодежи отходит от гелук и исповедует Ньингма, в частности выбирают в качестве идама и т.п. Гуру Падмасамбхаву. Это очень хорошая тенденция.

----------

Дондог (21.06.2011), Читтадхаммо (21.06.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это очень хорошая тенденция.


Почему?

----------

Дондог (21.06.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Да, у большинства буддийских стран и то, и другое на своём родном языке.


Вовсе не у большинства, кстати...

----------


## лесник

Интересно еще вот что. Известно, что в Монголии поклонение Дордже Шукдену как бы не запрещено, и даже храм Шукдена есть в Амарбаясгаланте и т.п. Кто-то из лам высказывал какую-то внятную позицию по этому вопросу? Есть объяснение этому?

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> ...в Монголии поклонение Дордже Шукдену как бы не запрещено, и даже храм Шукдена есть в Амарбаясгаланте и т.п. Кто-то из лам высказывал какую-то внятную позицию по этому вопросу? Есть объяснение этому?


Конкретно от лам я не слышал ничего, зато спрашивал верующих монголов (которые отнюдь не просто на хуралы ходят, но и дома что-то практикуют). - "Что за Дордже Шугден такой?" - отвечали, - "От тебя первый раз слышу". То есть как бы эта история не муссируется.
Почему в Амарбаясгаланте-то храм его стоит, это понятно. Его бывшего хамбу, ныне покойного Гуру-Дэва Ринпоче (он сам был монгол из АРВМ), которого практически прогнали из тибетской диаспоры за то, что тот не отказался от ДШ, туда пригласили, вот его и была инициатива. Опять же, я не думаю, что он построил этот храм, чтобы насолить Далай-ламе: просто в Монголии так было принято, чтобы в каждом, хотя бы даже самом маленьком сумэ, был храм, посвящённый дхармапале. Тем более что под руководством Гурудэва-ринпоче монастырь как раз большей частью и реконструировали. Конечно, конспираторам может примерещиться за этим храмом не один чемоданчик с китайскими юанями, но я о таких фактах не знаю.
Кроме того, почему именно в АБ. Как известно, это бывшая усыпальница богдо-гэгэнов, начиная с Занабазара. А ДШ (или на санскритский манер Ваджравега) как раз считается охранителем речи Богдо-гэгэна. Не знаю, уж как так исторически вышло. Ещё на каком-то форуме монгольском читал, что будто бы ДШ охранитель не только Богдо, но и всего монгольского народа (не как Ваджрапани, а рангом пониже, навроде савдага Даяндээрха).

  Монгольская статуя ДШ XIX века

----------

Дондог (21.06.2011), лесник (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Вообще вот чего нашёл про этого товарища. Оказывается, дескать, это Богдо-гэгэн VIII ввёл ДШ в круг защитников монгольского государства, ну и в свой личный. Центральным храмом поклонения ДШ стал ургинский храм Чойжин-ламы, родного брата Богдо (оттудова и статуя, которую я только что выше запостил). Чойжин-лама прорицания делал с его помощью. При восьмом Богдо, как известно, страна стала независимой.
Собственно, опять же кой-чего почитал в связи с этим. В среде лиц, знакомых с ДШ, идёт такой разговор, что, мол, вот ДШ - это защитник монгольской независимости, и Далай-лама, призывающий отказаться от него, выглядит как-то не очень, не имея своего государства, а теперь и нас хочет практически отдать в руки Китаю. Так что, как видим, в Монголии в связи с культом ДШ идёт _антикитайская_, а не прокитайская риторика. Вот такой вот винегрет

----------

Дондог (21.06.2011), лесник (21.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> ДШ (или на санскритский манер Ваджравега)


Но вель Ваджравега — это гневная форма Калачакры...

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> Но ведь Ваджравега — это гневная форма Калачакры...


Ну и что? Просто имена совпали. 

Вообще, если быть ещё точнее, то ДШ в Урге появился так: вместе с малолетним Богдо в 1875 году в Ургу приехал и его младший брат Лувсанхайдав. В 1885 году учитель Богдо Балданчоймбол решил сделать его оракулом (т.е. кутэном) и пригласил из Тибета чойджин-ламу Сэтээва. Совершили обряд нисхождения. Лувсанхайдав делал прорицания, как известно, через трёх гьялпо: Найчин чойжин (ну это, конечно, Нейчунг, он же Дордже Драгден), Зэмэр чойжин (т.е. Цзе Марпо) и, собственно, Дордже Шугден. Два последних входили в т.н. "гьялпо сум" - три гьялпо-охранителя монастыря Сакья. О Лувсанхайдаве говорили, что он был "красной веры", ну то есть, скорее всего, как раз имели в виду сакью. Ну вот, а позже Богдо назначил своего брата государственным оракулом, и у них установились отношения наподобие тех, что были (и есть) между Далай-ламой и оракулом Нейчунга. Культ ДШ практиковался не только в ургинском храме Чойжин-ламы, но и в других монгольских хийдах.

----------

Дондог (25.06.2011), лесник (23.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.06.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Слышал что в Монголии перевели Ганжур на современный монгольский и изданы первые 50 томов. Кто-нибудь слышал эти новости?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну и зря вы иронизируете. Спрашиваете о книгах - пожалуйста: из "старого" в УБ вышел, например, в 2009 году подробнейший комментарий Агваанбалдана к Арья Манджушри Намасамгити "Лотосовые речения".


Искал тибетский оригинал этого текста, не то чтобы искал, просто спросил год назад у монгольского переводчика с тибетского и он сказал, что не встречал и спросит у других, но новостей нет. Если бы был оригинал, то можно было бы перевести этот построчный комментарий к Манджушри Намасамгити. ПОтому что вначале комментария на монгольском есть место, которое я совершенно не понял, да и дальше могут такие места встретиться. А если бы был тибетский, то было бы полегче.

----------


## лесник

> Слышал что в Монголии перевели Ганжур на современный монгольский и изданы первые 50 томов. Кто-нибудь слышал эти новости?


Вот новость из июньского выпуска "Монголии сегодня":

ГАНЖУР И ДАНЖУР НА КИРИЛЛИЦЕ ПЕРЕДАНЫ В БИБЛИОТЕКУ
Первые 18 канонических текстов священных книг буддизма Ганжур и Данжур на кириллице переданы в библиотеку Университета науки и технологий. Работа началась еще в 2010 году, к сегодняшнему дню со старомонгольского переписано около 30 томов. Оригиналы священного писания Ганжур существуют на тибетском, пали и санскрите. Впервые работа по переводу канонических сутр на монгольский язык была проведена в конце 16 века, по приказу хана Лигдена. Сегодня ученые проводят транслитерацию уже со старописьменного монгольского на современную кириллицу. При этом параллельно тексты сверяются с оригиналами на тибетском и языке пали. Произведения Ганжур и Данжур посвящены не столько религиозному мировоззрению, сколько объясняет с буддийской точки зрения каноны мироздания, сущность бытия.
Поэтому писание больше относится к научному. Считается, что чтение Ганжура равнозначно разговору с самим Буддой Шакьямуни. В общей сложности священные сутры состоят из 400 томов. Как уверяют ученые, книг на кириллице меньше не будет. К тому же это собрание сочинений по различным
вопросам в области теологии, философии, истории, логики, медицины, языкознания.

Стоит также обратить внимание вот на этот проект http://www.mongolganjur.com/

----------

Германн (09.01.2013), Кунсанг (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2013)

----------

